# UK visa refusal, will it influence Australian case



## namamax (Jun 28, 2011)

*UK visa refusal, will it influence an Australian case*

Hello! 
My husband (French) applies for permanent skilled visa. His case looks very good, with all the expariance he got etc. The problem is my previous refusal of UK visa in 2008 (reason - false documents, thought they were not, and i've started the case to prove that) anyway i got a refusal.
Now its very tempting not to mention it in the form 80, i know its not good and lying, i am just afraid that it will negatively affect the Australian aplication.
The question is do UK and Australia share information and will this UK refusal affect the officers decision?

Thank you in advance for any answers


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

It's better to be honest, as you know. If you didn't mention it and DIAC found out later, it could come back to haunt you. From what I know, DIAC does share certain info. with other missions and governmental bodies, but on what scale of have no idea. 

You would have to make sure you fully explained the reason for the refusal, and there should be a space for this at the end of the application form. You could also write a statutory declaration and have it witnessed explaining what happened.


----------



## namamax (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the answer. And i did mention it finally, we'll see what happens ))


----------



## donjonak12 (Jun 25, 2012)

*any good news ??*



namamax said:


> Hello!
> My husband (French) applies for permanent skilled visa. His case looks very good, with all the expariance he got etc. The problem is my previous refusal of UK visa in 2008 (reason - false documents, thought they were not, and i've started the case to prove that) anyway i got a refusal.
> Now its very tempting not to mention it in the form 80, i know its not good and lying, i am just afraid that it will negatively affect the Australian aplication.
> The question is do UK and Australia share information and will this UK refusal affect the officers decision?
> ...


Hy i am in same situation would you like to tell us the outcome of your application Please. It will do world of good for many non sure future australia visa applicants. Thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

As long as you declare it, this shouldn't create any issues. However if you don't it is most likely your application will be refused. 
If you search the forums you'll see that declared refusals only lead to explanation requests, while non declared to refusal on the grounds of false/ deceptive information.

As far as I know DIAC has access to the commonwealth database (UK) and NAFTA (US/Canada/Mexico) thru ASIO and other Australian security agencies. So it is very likely they will know about that. They even were able to dig up a refusal of Norwegian visa for a Russian guy. They refused his application since he didn't declare it.


----------



## namamax (Jun 28, 2011)

Boboa said:


> As long as you declare it, this shouldn't create any issues. However if you don't it is most likely your application will be refused.
> If you search the forums you'll see that declared refusals only lead to explanation requests, while non declared to refusal on the grounds of false/ deceptive information.
> 
> As far as I know DIAC has access to the commonwealth database (UK) and NAFTA (US/Canada/Mexico) thru ASIO and other Australian security agencies. So it is very likely they will know about that. They even were able to dig up a refusal of Norwegian visa for a Russian guy. They refused his application since he didn't declare it.


Hi, 
yeah I think you're right ; That's why I did declare it (it's almost a year now since I posted this thread  ). Moreover I had another refusal from Finland, the reason of this refusal was unclear, they didn't provide any explanations. I mentioned it as well. Finally we got our visa in november 2011! And we are going to move to Sydney by the end of this year

Cheers


----------



## adnanqadir (Nov 3, 2013)

*jndjdnjd*



namamax said:


> Hi,
> yeah I think you're right ; That's why I did declare it (it's almost a year now since I posted this thread  ). Moreover I had another refusal from Finland, the reason of this refusal was unclear, they didn't provide any explanations. I mentioned it as well. Finally we got our visa in november 2011! And we are going to move to Sydney by the end of this year
> 
> Cheers


Hi namamax
Hope your fine.

Nice to hear that you are finally through

I am facing the same problem. Is it possible that we can contact on mail. If you feel comfortable please drop a mail on "adnanqadir.ey". Its on gmail. I am unable to write a complete mail address due to rules of the forum

Thanks in advance for your time

Adnan Qadir


----------

